# Leeds Liverpool Canal - Accomodation Suggestions



## phy9pas (20 Aug 2009)

Hello,
We're planning on cycling from Leeds to Liverpool along the canal over the August bank holiday weekend.

I was wondering if anyone had any good accomodation suggestions along the way. Would be good to have a nice friendly B&B rather than a travelodge.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2009)

Not very helpful but I did guffaw at this guys write-up that I randomly stumbled across a year or two ago.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2009)

Try Blakey Hall Farm by Barrowford Locks. Gorgeous, especially at the end of a day's cycling. Nice pub about 10 mins walk away.


----------



## phy9pas (3 Sep 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions. We actually ended up staying at the Oaks Hotel, just East of Burnley. Very nice hotel, but it wasn't cheap (£70 for a double). Staff were very friendly and let us keep our bikes behind reception.
Just a shame that Burnley and the surrounding areas are so unpleasant.

Managed the canal in two and a half days - nice ride but a lot of the tow-path is quite rough so make sure you've got off road tyres on.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2009)

phy9pas said:


> Just a shame that Burnley and the surrounding areas are so unpleasant.


That's what you get for staying on the canal towpath!  

There is some superb cycling countryside within 3 miles of Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford and Colne.


----------



## Rollon (6 Sep 2009)

Ive just Googled the Leeds Liverpool canal towpath with regards to cycling. Officially there are only certain sections that allow cycling, that add up to much less than half the total route. On top of that to cycle any British Waterways canal towpath you have to be in possesion of a cycling license, which is available as a free download.
However is this officialdom a problem? Has anyone that has done the entire lengh had to leave it at any point to rejoin later or was there no problems at all.
Dave.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2009)

I've been riding on the Rochdale canal towpath for 20 years and nobody has ever asked to see a permit. I think it is made a technical requirement so that anybody misbehaving could have their permit withdrawn and could then be subject to legal action if they continued to use/abuse the towpath system.


----------



## PaulB (6 Sep 2009)

phy9pas said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. We actually ended up staying at the Oaks Hotel,



Margaret Thatcher stayed there. Remember the year after the Brighton hotel bombing and the tory conference was in Blackpool and Thatcher said she refused to stay away from the conference hotel? Well she did. A helicopter was heard to land late every night during the time of the conference in nearby Blackpool and leave early every morning. It was when an official spokesperson denied that Thatcher was staying there we knew she was.


----------

